# Non-natives speaking Italian in Italy



## shgrdii

I was talking to a friend who said that in Rome mostly everyone speaks English and that she never had to use her Italian at all. Is this true?? She also said that tourists shouldn't try to speak Italian because the natives will know they are tourists and think they are silly for trying to speak their language. Is there any truth to this?? I was planning on going to Italy and trying to speak with people in Italian, but will locals think I'm silly for trying? Because I know that here in America, when foreign tourists or immigrants try to speak English and aren't that good at it, sometimes people can get frustrated because they can't understand what they are saying.


----------



## ILT

Hi shgrdii:

I am not Italian, but I'll tell you my experience:

I found that many many Italians are proficient in more than one language.
I found that many many many Italians are very nice and try to accommodate to the tourist.
I found that (being a Spanish speaker) I could understand most of what they said, when they spoke slowly (I'm sure this is true for most languages when heard by a non-native  )
I found that they were really willing to help when I tried to speak Italian. In fact, I returned speaking more Italian than when I arrived.

I never got frowned at for trying to speak Italian, in fact, they would help me with the vocabulary.

Let's wait for the Italians


----------



## IkHouVanPulcino

Actually most of romans SAY they can speak english, while this is not true at all. Maybe few words, well, I know few words in dutch too, but I don't say I can speak dutch for it. Anyway, of course they try to understand you, and they are always first with correcting you, but I think if you speak english to them, most of them won't understand what you are saying. This is my experience anyway. A point of view of a girl who lives in Rome.

Simona


----------



## bushbaby4891

Oh my Lord...in Italy we pretend to speak english but most of us speak in a cra**y manner...As you can see in these fora there is someone that uses the verb "to prove" instead of "to try"...claiming to be an english teacher...If you try to speak italian we are all happy because we are a bit upset that english speakers want us to speak english in their countries while they don't try to use italian when they are here!
Thank you for asking...you seem to be smart!
You will be welcome in Rome!!!


----------



## moodywop

I agree with my fellow Italians from Rome. Most Italians can't speak English fluently. At school kids have to memorize passages on English literature and history. There is hardly any focus on speaking the language. Only those who can afford to go to private language schools speak decent English.

It's not that people (well, mainly young people) don't want you to speak Italian. They are so keen on learning English that they will want to practise speaking it (that's a common complaint I hear from English friends who come here to learn Italian). However if you insist that you want to practise your Italian they will be only too happy to help. Oh and they'll ask you about the meaning of song lyrics (Maxiogee would head straight back to the airport ).

All the English and American people I've met here have always told me how friendly everybody was and how they would be invited to people's homes and to parties. But I live in a small town, where people are even friendlier than in big cities.

Don't worry. You're going to have a great time!


----------



## ampurdan

Anch'ìo voglio andare in Italia questo mese d'agosto ed usare un po' il mio orribile italiano. Ma sono used to get answers like "tardato!" quando lo provo (it is even worse when spoken). Un compagno di piso italiano me lo diceba sempre. Lui diceba che i spagnoli dovviamo pensare che gli italiani sono tardati, perche quando proviamo a parlare italiano ci sforziamo a sembrare tardati. You know, friendship sometimes sucks.

Mi piacerebbe non parlare inglese lì... Nor Spanish, of course... But it seems it won't be possible this time.


----------



## Bettie

It is very true that italians are always trying to help and they will speak slower if you need to, I, as a mexican who doen't speak italian, could understand and be understood in Italy most of the time, sometimes in Spanish and sometimes in English, but in any language people were always willing to help.


----------



## bushbaby4891

What the h**l? You spanish people are great ok? You can speak spanish too when you come here! Be brave!


----------



## bushbaby4891

I'm sorry...what does "tardato"mean?


----------



## claudine2006

I think if you go to tourist places of course most of the people you meet, will speak English. But normally Italian people don't speak English, especially elder people because when they went to school, they used to study French. But I'm sure it will be possible to comunicate using words and...hands.


----------



## bushbaby4891

You're right!


----------



## maxiogee

moodywop said:
			
		

> Oh and they'll ask you about the meaning of song lyrics (Maxiogee would head straight back to the airport ).



It must be my hard-studied air of "grumpy old git" that stopped people approaching me in that manner on either of my visits to Rome. My smattering of phrase-book Italian was sufficient (along with pointing at the objects of my desire) to get me what I wanted. 
I think that the sight of money helps most people in the world to understand foreigners .
The local guide who took a bus-load of us around Pompeii seemed to understand intelligent questions very well whether they were posed in German, Spanish or English, but he seemed to lose his listening skills when stupid questions were put to him —> such as the - nationality withheld  - woman who asked if the souvenirs were all found on the site, or the man who, despite a very comprehensive advance lecture on the bus (when we picked up the guide in Naples) telling us about the history of the site, asked him what the Greeks had to do with Pompeii.


----------



## claudine2006

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Anch'ìo voglio andare in Italia questo mese d'agosto ed usare un po' il mio orribile italiano. Ma sono used to get answers like "tardato!" quando lo provo (it is even worse when spoken). Un compagno di piso italiano me lo diceba sempre. Lui diceba che i spagnoli dovviamo pensare che gli italiani sono tardati, perche quando proviamo a parlare italiano ci sforziamo a sembrare tardati. You know, friendship sometimes sucks.
> 
> Mi piacerebbe non parlare inglese lì... Nor Spanish, of course... But it seems it won't be possible this time.


 
Exactamente, ¿qué quieres decir? ¿que al hablar despacio para hacerse entender también un nativo puede parecer tonto?  De toda manera estoy segura que tu italiano va a mejorar mucho durante tu estancia en Italia. ¡Que te lo pases bien!


----------



## Bettie

Pues yo les agradezco mucho a los italianos que hablaran más despacio para que los pudiera entender.


----------



## panjandrum

From experience, most of the time it is possible to survive as a tourist in Italy without knowing any Italian.
Sorry, Italy. It is possible to have a wonderful holiday in Italy without knowing any Italian 
It is even better if you can understand enough Italian to be able to read directions, timetables, menus and notices.
It is such a lot more fun if you can try speaking a little Italian. Most of the time, you get an answer in English if you "look" and sound like an English-speaker. Depending on the region, we (having a slightly unusual accent ) might be assumed to be German.

These generalisations become more true the further you get from Rome.


----------



## ampurdan

bushbaby4891 said:
			
		

> You spanish people are great ok? You can speak spanish too when you come here! Be brave!


 
That was very nice of you, Bushbaby. I'll try.



			
				bushbaby4891 said:
			
		

> I'm sorry...what does "tardato"mean?


 
I thought "tardato" was standard Italian for "(mentally) retarded", forse è dialetto, but this guy said it to people as a somehow affectionate insult.



			
				claudine2006 said:
			
		

> Exactamente, ¿qué quieres decir? ¿que al hablar despacio para hacerse entender también un nativo puede parecer tonto?  De toda manera estoy segura que tu italiano va a mejorar mucho durante tu estancia en Italia. ¡Que te lo pases bien!


 
No, él decía que los españoles debíamos pensar que los italianos eran idiotas, porque cuando hablamos italiano parecemos idiotas (como si lo hiciéramos adrede). No sé si me explico. En cualquier caso, era una broma... supongo.

Gracias, a ver si es verdad, jeje.


----------



## bushbaby4891

Oooohhh ok...well..actually it's "ritardato" and it is rude even if kids use to say it because they are not allowed to say songer 4-letter-word!


----------



## ElaineG

In my many many visits to Italy, I have found that the only people who ever speak English with me are young men who want to show off their knowledge. We then have very funny two-sided conversations, me in Italian and them in English.

In very touristy places, people will start in English and then are nearly always delighted and flattered to switch to Italian, and in less touristy places, it would either be Italian or hand gestures, so Italian works fine. My general experience is that Italians are pleased and happy that you have made an effort to learn the language -- I see so many tourists who simply speak English and expect to be understood that I think even the most accomplished tourist industry worker appreciates the courtesy of a little Italian.

Recently, I was at the Rome Airport Sheraton, a place where you'd think you'd hear nary a word of Italian and where on a crowded night before the World Cup final the staff was stressed to the max. Even there, I found that grumpy frowns from the desk and restaurnant staff turned to smiles, laughter, complicity and voluble conversation when I chatted with them in Italian.

Now, of course, I'm reasonably proficient, and I can have a real conversation and understand most everything, BUT I can tell you that even in my early fumbling days of 100 words and very little conversation, I was amazed by the supportive reinforcement I got almost everywhere I went.  No one has ever mocked my speech or made fun of my mistakes, and I still make many and have an ineradicable American accent.  

Do you have to speak Italian? Absolutely not. You can always communicate somehow -- after all, I've traveled in rural Thailand and had a fine time. But I think many Italians are conscious that not many Anglos study their language, and are really happy to learn that a few do. .


----------



## bushbaby4891

_*Maybe we are not supposed to speak english, maybe tourists can try to speak italian because when we are in your countries we are forced to speak english and often british don't make the effort to make us feel confortable while american people are more friendly!*_
*I guess...but I don't want to be rude...just honest (one more time )! *


----------



## DesertCat

I recently attended a language school in Italy (in Toscana) and didn't want to speak any English when interacting with Italians.  My experience was that in some shops they responded in Italian even though I'm not very proficient.  And in others they would respond in English but I just continued to talk in Italian.  It may be that in some cases they thought they were accomodating me but in a couple of food shops, they seemed a bit put out. 

Generally, speaking it seemed to me that the majority of people spoke either very little or no English in the town I stayed in.  In one case, I spent some time in a store that sold one of my favorite products. She didn't know any English but we managed to have a delightful conversation discussing the product which ended up turning out well for her in terms of sales.


----------



## bushbaby4891

Well done!


----------



## robbie_SWE

I agree with the overall opinion presented here in this thread. 

I was an exchange student in Italy last year (I hardly call that an exchange, I was actually there for 1 week). We were a whole class (12 students + 2 teachers) and we were there on an exchange with a language school in Reggio. 

Of approximately 20 Italian students, only 4 or 6 were able to speak understandable English (most of their teachers couldn’t say a single decent word in English). Their English teacher had such a strong Italian accent, that it felt like I was stuck in a “Godfather” movie!   But I loved every second of it!!!

BUT it was the best time of my life! I learned so much Italian, because I had no other choice and I have never met nicer people in my whole life (especially the Italian girls who were fond of me because I was Swedish ). 
Italians appreciate any attempt of speaking in their language even if it’s terrible. In my case, I was pretty good when I came but left Italy with so much more (both linguistically and spiritually)! 

My advice to Shgrdii would be to try your best to speak Italian, because you become a part of the "family" that way. Italians respect you more for trying (naturally they wouldn't look down on you if you couldn't speak their language), but it feels better to be able to communicate at their level. You have a brilliant opportunity to experience an amazing country, so don't blow it!    

*Sperò che tutto va bene per te e che trascorrerai un tempo indimenticabile in Italia! In bocca al lupo!* 

 robbie


----------



## moodywop

robbie_SWE said:
			
		

> .
> 
> Of approximately 20 Italian students, only 4 or 6 were able to speak understandable English (most of their teachers couldn’t say a single decent word in English). Their English teacher had such a strong Italian accent, that it felt like I was stuck in a “Godfather” movie!


 
Robbie

I explained the reasons behind the sad state of language teaching in my country here.

By the way, your Italian is excellent!


----------



## shgrdii

Grazie a tutti!! All your responses have been a big help and I am definitely looking forward to going to Italy and trying my best at speaking the language there. It is comforting to know that they don't look down on you if you can't speak their language perfectly. I definitely feel more comfortable about going now that I know they appreciate even an attempt at speaking their language, even if it isn't good. I can't wait to go to Italy and I think having some Italian language skills will make my visit a lot better!


----------



## bushbaby4891

Hello tourists-to-be...one more suggestion!
PLEASE use a sun-protection cream because if you won't...you'll look like a lobster in Italy!
Trust me!


----------



## tvdxer

I can't speak from experience (although I hope to be able to!) but I can say that from what I have read most Italians are monolingual.  They may know certain words in English, as people across the world do today because of the language's dominance in business, technology, pop culture, etc, but that does not qualify one as "knowing" a language.


----------



## bushbaby4891

That's boring!!!.We're not supposed to but we should know English...and also English speakers should know some words of a language if they go where it is spoken! Please, don't think your language is the best...try to be kind whrn you come here and PLEASE do ask first if someone speaks English before asking something else...if you don't you'll look rude!
Welcome to Italy!!!


----------



## Why Not?

shgrdii said:
			
		

> I was talking to a friend who said that in Rome mostly everyone speaks English and that she never had to use her Italian at all. Is this true?? She also said that tourists shouldn't try to speak Italian because the natives will know they are tourists and think they are silly for trying to speak their language. Is there any truth to this??


In only have been to Torino and its surroundings a couple of times and I have never made any experience of Italians not appreciating me trying to speak Italian or not to be willing to speak slowly, to repeat sentences and the like, even not in "my early days".

One year ago I went to Rome for three days and no Italian tried to speak English in any conversation I had started in Italian.

But when I was in Poland, what happened quite often was that the Polish I talked swithced to German when they realised where I was from. Anyway, I usually asked them why they wanted to speak a foreign language in their own country when someone was trying hard to speak their language and whether they might be willing to help me learn more Polish as I really wanted "to learn this lovely language!" Well they always wanted (and did so in a very patient and friendly manner!), being delighted that someone appeared to very much appreciate their language.


----------



## Tatzingo

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Anch'ìo voglio andare in Italia questo mese d'agosto ed usare un po' il mio orribile italiano. Ma sono used to get answers like "tardato!" quando lo provo (it is even worse when spoken). Un compagno di piso italiano me lo diceba sempre. Lui diceba che i spagnoli dovviamo pensare che gli italiani sono tardati, perche quando proviamo a parlare italiano ci sforziamo a sembrare tardati. You know, friendship sometimes sucks.
> 
> Mi piacerebbe non parlare inglese lì... Nor Spanish, of course... But it seems it won't be possible this time.



You've already shown us that you can speak at least 3 languages... you should be welcome anywhere...

Tatz.


----------



## Tatzingo

bushbaby4891 said:
			
		

> That's boring!!!.We're not supposed to but we should know English...and also English speakers should know some words of a language if they go where it is spoken! Please, don't think your language is the best...try to be kind whrn you come here and PLEASE do ask first if someone speaks English before asking something else...if you don't you'll look rude!
> Welcome to Italy!!!



Hey, 

Many of us do that. However, I remember one time when i was in vatican City and i asked for a stamp in Italian, the shopkeeper was australian and he answered everyone in English, even when the Italians asked him something ion Italian... was he trying to make a point??

Tatz.


----------



## lsp

I echo Elaine's comments. I spoke no Italian on my first visit as a tourist. I mean _none_! Not even "grazie." A bit of high school Spanish helped me to recognize a few words, and when I showed an interest in the lifestyle and the language, rather than bursting forth with English (worse yet, in a slow and louder voice than usual, as so many Americans do) expecting to be understood, people were so kind and generous that I finally plunked myself down to live for a few years there! My only complaint is that once I was good enough to make myself understood, I could barely get anyone to correct me, they were so pleased with me and my Italian as it was!


----------



## Why Not?

Tatzingo said:
			
		

> You've already shown us that you can speak at least 3 languages... you should be welcome anywhere...
> 
> Tatz.



Excuse me, is this a language forum, or not?

It is not my fault, is it, that you might not speak five languages!!! I don't know and I don't care!!

But, please, I do not want to be discriminated in a language forum for speaking languages!!! Not by you neither by anyone else who might feel uncomfortable for any reason I am not at all responsible of!!!

Cheers!


----------



## Tatzingo

Why Not? said:
			
		

> Excuse me, is this a language forum, or not?
> 
> It is not my fault, is it, that you might not speak five languages!!! I don't know and I don't care!!
> 
> But, please, I do not want to be discriminated in a language forum for speaking languages!!! Not by you neither by anyone else who might feel uncomfortable for any reason I am not at all responsible of!!!
> 
> Cheers!


If I've offended you then I'd liek to take this opportunity to apologise - sorry. However, I think you've got the wrong end of the stick. I am Not discriminating against anyone! It was a compliment and was intended to be taken positively.

The fact that you speak more than one language in itself means that you are open to other cultures and ideas....

again, I'm sorry if offence was taken but in this instance, I'm not sure HOW that might have been caused??

Tatz.

Edit. Question for Whynot. I've just looked at my posts again... i have posted here all but once to repond to a forero called ampurdan oh and another called Bushbaby... but i don't recall having posted anything to do with you??


----------



## Why Not?

Tatzingo said:
			
		

> If I've offended you then I'd liek to take this opportunity to apologise - sorry. However, I think you've got the wrong end of the stick. I am Not discriminating against anyone! It was a compliment and was intended to be taken positively.
> 
> The fact that you speak more than one language in itself means that you are open to other cultures and ideas....
> 
> again, I'm sorry if offence was taken but in this instance, I'm not sure HOW that might have been caused??
> 
> Tatz.
> 
> Edit. Question for Whynot. I've just looked at my posts again... i have posted here all but once to repond to a forero called ampurdan oh and another called Bushbaby... but i don't recall having posted anything to do with you??



O.K.


----------



## Why Not?

Tatzingo said:
			
		

> Edit. Question for Whynot. I've just looked at my posts again... i have posted here all but once to repond to a forero called ampurdan oh and another called Bushbaby... but i don't recall having posted anything to do with you??



Ashes on my head!! Didn't realise you were not replying to my post, which was the previous one. Sorry!


----------



## brian

This thread is very reassuring for me since I am leaving in less than a month now to go to school in Rome for the next academic year.  Unfortunately, I'll be at an English-speaking university, living with English-speaking students, taking classes only in English; so my only hope of learning Italian is stepping foot outside of the campus and talking to all the Italian locals.

While it makes me happy the many/most Italians will speak Italian with you if you try, I can still easily understand why some Italians would push for English, so as to, as moodywop mentioned, practice (practise ) their English.  I work at a coffee shop in New Orleans and we get tourists from all over the world, especially Europe.  Unfortunately I've never served any Italians, but if any should ever come in, I'd certainly try to speak Italian with them, without even stopping to think if they wanted to practice their English.  I suppose it all comes down to compromise--take turns speaking in one language for a little bit then switching to the other, or do as Elaine did and have each person speak the language he'd like to practice.  We can't all be accomodated all the time, but at least we can accomodate one another equally.


Brian


----------



## TimLA

Again, like Elaine and LSP, I'd like to echo the overall tone of the comments here. For many years I've visited most parts of Italy - both rural and urban (I'd move to Rome tomorrow if I could!). Uniformly, I've found Italians to be remarkably accomodating in terms of language and any other need that any person might have.

Though Spanish is similar, it is not exactly the same. But I've seen Spaniards speaking Spanish to Italians and Italians speaking Italian back to Spaniards - and everyone gets along just fine. When I try to speak Italian to them - anywhere - they always smile at the gringo attempting their complex language - that first step to friendship.

I might give some simple advice to those who visit Italy and need to communicate - this advice is based on experience - both my own and observing other visitors.

1. Learn a few simple phrases - "Buon Giorno", "Buona Sera", "Ciao" and the number for the number of people in your group - due, tre, cinque...

2. Always smile, Italians mostly do, and they take pity on those trying to get through the day in their country.

3. You are in Giolitti - the most famous Roman ice-cream parlor. You wish to buy an ice-cream cone, and you are standing at the register (cassa, if you are interested).
*Don't say*: I'm not sure what I want but I think I would like to purchase a double cone, but I don't know what flavors you might have this season, and it is so unbelievably hot..........
*Do Say*: double (smile, and put your money in the tray - she'll understand)
for the very brave - look at the menu on the post behind you and you will learn "doppio" and say "a doppio" 

4. You are standing in line at the Vatican Museums. There are three people in your group. You go to the window, you smile, raise three fingers and say "three" - they will always understand. For the very brave, raise three fingers and say "tray" 

Many Italians in service jobs speak small amounts of English, and are always willing to help. But just relax, learn about 12 words, and you'll love Italy as much as we all do.

Chow


----------



## moura

I've been in Italy several years ago. I went in a professional journey, arrived at Milano airport, past midnight, and the expected Italian commercial contact that should be there waiting for me...was not. 
So there I was, alone, without a hotel reserve, and perhaps the two or theree Italian words I knew were perhaps bon giorno or arrivederci. 
As we say in Portugal, "necessity makes the monk", so after an hour waiting, I began using a mix of Portuguese-Spanish-Italian dialect and a taxi driver found me a hotel.
After that, things were solved, I found the missing Italian persons and during a month, between Verona, Santo Ambrogio di Valpolicella and Milano, I managed to left behind my former "dialect" and to make me understood in Italian or a sort of approach. Not only once did the Italian people to whom I spoke misundertood or criticize my "language". It was rather easy to communicate with them. 

I have real good memories of that time. The Italian is a really beautiful language, Italy is magnifica and Italian persons sono moltissimo gentile


----------



## ElaineG

I'd like to add for Spanish speakers (as Tim has alluded to) that when my Spanish speaking friends came to visit me in Sicily, they were as comfortable as bugs in rug.  They spoke Spanish and my Sicilian friends spoke Sicilian and Italian and everyone (after a few glasses of wine) understood each other.

I don't speak Spanish, so I can't say for sure, but my Sicilian friends say that the Spanish influence in the Kingdom of the Two Sicilies (Naples and Sicily) means that the local dialetti are closer to Spanish than standard Italian is.

In any event, whether that's true or not, any grounding in a romance language should make the experience much easier for you.  To this day, I speak neither Spanish nor Portuguese, but I've made greater inroads with French and/or Italian in what I hope is a Spanish or Portuguese accent than I would with loud and abrupt English.  If you put some thought into it, and relax and listen, there are enough analogues among the Romance Languages that communication becomes much simpler.

Note to Brian:  The greatest danger on a study abroad program is not getting out and about.  It's a party all the time, and I've met so many students who have spent their semester or year in Rome or Firenze speaking only to other Americans.  I know you are not that person -- and your wonderful efforts with the Italian language will be welcomed with open arms, if you give the Italians a chance to do so.


----------



## roxcyn

I was in Madrid, I spoke in Italian to some cool ladies.  It was pretty cool and they were very understanding as they didn't speak very good English.  They were able to let me talk in Italian .  So I am guessing that most people would be like that.


----------



## StaceyLee

My question is not one about grammar, but more about culture. I am currently studying italian, and will be staying in Italy for the next year. Even though my teachers consider me to be at an advanced level, I find it difficult to speak to Italians, who almost always answer me in English. This has happened to me many, many times both in Italy and in the States, most frequently on the phone and in places of business. I often become self conscious about my grammar and pronunciation as a result, and will revert back to English. 

I would like to hear people's persepectives about why this happens (is it an American thing? a foreigner thing? a gesture of friendless?), and suggestions what would be the most polite and effective way to deal with it in my daily encounters (meeting new people, conducting business etc.). I spent two summers in Florence speaking English outside of school and want to break the habit!


----------



## _forumuser_

Perche' non cominciare provando a scrivere in italiano?  

Molti considerano un gesto di gentilezza parlare ad uno straniero in inglese. Altri invece sono semplicemente ansiosi di far pratica con l'inglese. Il mio consiglio e' di chiedere gentilmente alla persona con cui parli di usare l'italiano: "Ti/le dispiace se parliamo italiano? Ho bisogno di fare pratica..."


----------



## winklepicker

StaceyLee said:


> My question is not one about grammar, but more about culture. I am currently studying italian, and will be staying in Italy for the next year. Even though my teachers consider me to be at an advanced level, I find it difficult to speak to Italians, who almost always answer me in English.


They want to practise their English. (And they are being friendly too.) You want to practice your Italian. Persevere in Italian, and they'll get the message eventually!


----------



## federicoft

StaceyLee said:


> I would like to hear people's persepectives about why this happens (is it an American thing? a foreigner thing? a gesture of friendless?), and suggestions what would be the most polite and effective way to deal with it in my daily encounters (meeting new people, conducting business etc.). I spent two summers in Florence speaking English outside of school and want to break the habit!



They try to answer you in English just as a reciprocation of kindness. You know, Italian is not like Spanish or English which are spoken by billions of people around the world as a first or second language: when a foreigner speaks Italian, most likely he's trying hard to make himself understandable in a language that is not its mother tongue. So if someone will answer you in English, he's trying to share your effort. You can easly deal with it as forumuser has above suggested, and of course he will be delighted to carry on the conversation in Italian.


----------



## CrepiIlLupo

Before the first time that I went to Italy, I fell victim also to the "exaggeration" (an understatement, in my opinion) that nearly everybody in Rome spoke English.  I went knowing only the standard handful of textbook useful phrases, and of course was able to communicate my most basic needs fairly easily.  But I will never forget the several times when I was on a train or bus and an Italian person, simply out of kindness or curiosity, would attempt to talk to me in Italian without knowing that I didn't know how to speak it.  I feel kind of sad when I think about how much great conversation I missed out on by not putting more effort into studying the language beforehand.  

Studio Italiano io da sette mesi adesso, e pensare che ha cominciato col un piccolo viaggio un'anno fa.  Ho fatto un giro in Italia e mi sono inammorato immediatamente colla lingua, le gente e la cultura, probabilamente come ogni altra persona chi e' rimasto in Italia per un sacco di tempo.  Ci voglio ritornare l'estate prossima e fare le conversazione cio' non sono successe la prima volta, nonostante mio (distinguibile) accento Americano e mio "migliorando" grammatica .  Intanto, sono d'accordo con ForumUser, se vuoi esercitarti in Italiano <<StaceyLee>>, dici <<mi scusate, pero' voglio proprio imparare vostra bella lingua, e poi me la potreste parlare?>> Sono certo che saranno felice da aiutarti!

La bocca lupo a tutti!


----------



## Musical Chairs

Hmm...I just went to Italy this summer and most of them spoke enough English to understand my family (at least in Florence and Rome). Sometimes they had just a bit of trouble understanding but there wasn't any problem. My mom likes buying little travelers' books that tell you how to say a few phrases in the country's language and she used it all the time because she thinks it's fun. Some people even thought she could actually speak Italian because she could say like three sentences (and they answered back in Italian, even though my mom had no idea what they said)! It was funny. 

There was one nun who sat next to us on the train, and my mom tried pulling a few things out of her travelers' book to say. The nun didn't speak English, but she answered back in Italian. Somebody in the train translated stuff for her.


----------



## StaceyLee

Purtroppo, secondo me, e difficile per gli americani di parlare una lingua straniera perche siamo molto isolati. Anche se impariamo una lingua straniera a scuola, non l'usaremmo quasi mai, e la paura cresce. E abbiamo, in generale, la reputazione per gli accenti orribili. Non voglio fare le scusi, ma ho ricevuto tanti messaggi privati che parla di questo paura, ed era molto interessante di sapere che c'e tanta gente che sente così. 

Comunque, ho pensato a tutto il consiglio e ho deciso di andare in giro da sola e viaggare in treno per migliorami di più. Credo di essere una persona socievole e independente quindi devo affrontare la mia paura. Grazie a tutti e scusate la grammatica male!


----------



## CrepiIlLupo

StaceyLee, sono proprio d'accordo con te, e' molto difficile da parlare un'altra lingua qui in America, appositamente se quella lingua e' parlata raramente, come Italiano (almeno nella mia parte del paese.)  E' vero, siamo isolati.  Quindi, ti do una "brava" forte per tua decisione.  Spero che tu abbia un bel viaggio!


----------



## Pirlo

StaceyLee said:


> My question is not one about grammar, but more about culture. I am currently studying italian, and will be staying in Italy for the next year. Even though my teachers consider me to be at an advanced level, I find it difficult to speak to Italians, who almost always answer me in English. This has happened to me many, many times both in Italy and in the States, most frequently on the phone and in places of business. I often become self conscious about my grammar and pronunciation as a result, and will revert back to English.



Perhaps you're nervous? I know that when I speak to an Italian friend, I'm nervous to speak even in English, hehe!  I suppose that I cannot help it, especially when you look up to somebody as a positive influence. My love for Italy and passion for languages means that I don't like to make mistakes, therefore, I'm nervous.  Perhaps it is similar with you? Otherwise, what do you mean exactly? 

Ciao,
Pirlo


----------



## birus

Hoping not to be too off topic....
this is very surprising and flattering to read that so many people are devoting themselves and enjoying to learn Italian, that is spoken nowhere else than in Italy!
Congratulations... it would be nice to know the reasons of your choice... maybe there is some previous thread that already addresses this subject?


----------



## StaceyLee

Yes Pirlo, perhaps part of it is nerves. As an English Literature teacher, I do hate to make mistakes or sound uneducated, especially when meeting people for the first time who have not formed an opinion of me!


----------



## CrepiIlLupo

birus, I don't think that there is a thread devoted entirely to why people learn Italian, but doing a search revealed some similar threads where Italian was featured in a post (see maybe the thread entitled "favourite language" in this forum).

I think veering off too far into that in this thread specifically may be against the rules, but if you started another thread on the subject, I would respond..


----------



## brian

Hmm..so I apparently posted in this thread a month or so before I came to Rome, where I have been for about 8 months now. So I guess I can give a pretty good account.

When I first got here, I had a good command of _written_ Italian, that is I could read and write pretty well, many thanks due to WRF plus some grammars and newspapers. As far as speaking and listening, however, I had little to no experience.

Well after arriving here, I immediately forced myself to only speak Italian when I met an Italian, especially basic transactions like at grocery stores, ticket lines, bars, etc. For the first few weeks, I'd say about half the people switched to English. This is probably because I spoke veeeeerrrrry slowly and unassuredly because, like I mentioned, I had no experience speaking. Also because many times when they would respond, I'd ask them to repeat another time, at which point they'd switch to English.

But after those first couple weeks, which strengthened my confidence as well as my proficiency, I began to do everything in Italian. Now, I honestly cannot remember the last time I spoke English to any Italian unless he or she specifically asked me to speak English.

So, in all, my change of experience certainly had to do with my increased proficiency, but I think a lot of it was my comfort in speaking. Just try to act as natural and free as possible, with the expectation that you'll be conversing in Italian, and I'm sure they'll continue it. For all they know, no matter what your accent sounds like, you could be fluent!


b


----------



## Paty_Ita

Hi, this is my first message... I'm an Italian student (so sorry for any mistake I'll surely make) but sometimes I work in a hotel reservation office at the airport in Venice. In my job, I met a lot of foreign people.

I study foreign languages so speaking in English is very useful for me, also because most tourists don't speak Italian so I can practice.
If I met a person talking to me in Italian I answer in Italian, but if I see they have some difficult I try to help him/her speaking in his/her language (if I know it). 
Of course, if someone asks me "Please, I need to speak Italian", I understand because I'm studying foreign language as weel 

In any case, most of Italian people are not fluent in English so if you talk to them in Italian they are even happier


----------



## Eáránë

Hi!

I've been to Italy only once, but that was a couple of years ago (when I didn't know how to speak Italian). My experience was that most Italians speak only Italian . Only in hotels or restaurants they speak English. But for example in a snackbar or a 'trattoria' you really have to express yourself with gestures (hence becoming a real Italian ) But Italian people are really friendly and they help you as much as they can. 

Eáránë


----------



## Starbuck

In my travels, I have always found that when tourists display a genuine interest in the culture that they are visiting, the response is invariably positive.  It doesn't matter whether you speak 50 words of Italian or 1050--just a few words of the native language indicates to the locals that you are meeting them on their turf and are trying to immerse yourself in their culture.  This has been true everywhere that I have been.

I'm going back to Italy this summer and will take with me much more Italian than I did on my first trip.  I'm sure that I will be able to use English also, but I'm proud of the Italian that I know, and I'm set to use it!

Be fearless!
Starbuck


----------

